# Conspiracy theories - how weird can you go...



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

OK this could be fun. 

What's your favourite conspiracy theory. Note, I'm not looking to debate if the theory might be true or not but if anyone else wants to, go for it. I'm really just interestested that of these sorts of theories exist as I find them entertaining, regardless of their grounding in reality.

There's alien autopsy, the moon landing, 9/11, JFK and the grassy knoll and the Bilderbergs for starters...

But my personal favourite is the one about Denver Airport.... As in underneath is a secret underground bunker for the Earth's elite (Illuminati, NWO, Bilderbergs etc...) used in the event of a cataclysmic planetary event.

Having been through it once, it is an odd, odd spot and the stories really do intrigue me.... Masonic sybols and Nazi-like murals along with strange architecture and the sheer scale of the place....

Apparently, even The Queen of England has property beside it for easy access....

Anyhow, here's an 'enthusiast's' site that tells all....


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

*The Real Heir to the British Throne ...*

I like the one about the Duke of Edinburgh as a young man visiting the South Pacific, where he allegedly fathered a son with a local girl who became friendly one evening.

Also the one about the old Queen Mother's distant relation, born with a pig-face and kept locked up in a room at Floors Castle all her life.

And the one concerning the Duke of Clarence (a son of Queen Victoria), allegedly the _real_ Jack the Ripper (but no, it couldn't have been him, if Walter Sickert was really Jack the Ripper...).

And then there is also the infamous Russian spy and former PM, Harold Wilson.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

More seriously, there are numerous conspiracy theories concerning defence projects. There are allegations that American pressure led to the cancellation in the 1960s (under Wilson, so there is also the possibility of Soviet pressure) of Britain's TSR2 aircraft and also a very superior aircraft manufactured in Canada, by Avro - because they were both far better than anything the Americans had been able to design.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The problem with the Bilderberger Group is that the conspiracy theories are simply exaggerations of the truth as opposed to "out there" theories based on nothing. The group exists & has had regular meetings since the 40s. How influential they are or not is another matter entirely but it is that aspect that leads theorists to think that the group is either 1, already in control of the world or 2, wants to be.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

The swine flu virus of several years back was just a genetic experiment designed to observe the spread of infectious diseases. It was released in Mexico because it provided good cover, and it was relatively harmless to allow its rapid spread. I say relatively harmless because there are certainly MUCH more deadly viruses out there.

Several years ago the Chinese launched a missile and destroyed a satellite (leaving a cloud of debris in space). Several months later the US Navy also launched a rocket to destroy a "rogue" US satellite (that happened to be launched right after China destroyed their satellite). The US satellite was launched on purpose to allow the US to show China it was also capable of knocking out a satellite with a rocket.

Last year an Iridium satellite "accidentally collided" with a Russian satellite. Some interesting things of note: The US Department of Defense controls the Iridium satellite network, there are always "spare" Iridium satellites in orbit, no one really seemed to care that both satellites were destroyed. DoD test to see if a satellite could be used to knock out another satellite?

I got tons of 'em. Maybe I'll post more later.

Andy B.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a whole forum on the subject (Conspiracy Theorists Say the Darndest things - CSTDT), a sub -forum of FSTDT - "Fundies " (i.e. fundamentalists) Say the Darndest Things - : https://www.fstdt.net/QuoteArchives.aspx?Archive=2

Enjoy as often as you like (if you don't mind a decidedly left-of-center take on the subject). Unmoderated - feel free to add your 2¢.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

My favorite conspiracy:



> *Lizard-People Run the World*
> If a science fiction-based religion isn't exotic enough, followers of onetime BBC reporter David Icke believe that certain powerful people - like George W. Bush and the British royals - actually belong to an alien race of shape-shifting lizard-people. Icke claims Princess Diana confirmed this to one of her close friends; other lizard theories (there are several) point to reptilian themes in ancient mythology.



Read More https://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/magazine/15-11/st_best#ixzz0t2vCsaFm 

​


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Snow is a USAF conspiracy. Every year they gather up all the planes and travel to the north & south poles. There are a dozen Airmen in the back of each plane, each operating a "snowcone maker." They gather up large chunks of ice and proceed to make snow as they fly south/north back to base. This is why there is very little snow at the equator.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

What you mean JKF wasn't killed by the mafia?

That Elvis is still in the building?

And AIDS was not a CIA animal experiment gone wrong? 

Oh and that the CIA was not behind the plot to dismiss Prime Minster Whitlam in 1975 over his attitude to Pine Gap?

And for that matter what about Roswell was Mulder right all along?

Wow did I ever go to the wrong university.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

The 70 year cycle! This one has apparently moved beyond theory and we are living through the end result of the latest cycle. Roughly every 70 years a lifelong conspiracy is set in motion to build up the wealth and resources of major nations of the world. Near the end of they cycle excessive inflation is initiated on specific sectors of the economy so that massive profits can be realized due to the foolish believing there is no top to an economic cycle, and the profits are moved into hard assets to use as collateral in low interest loans to start the next 70 year cycle.
We are currently near the end of the current cycle with the last phase being initiate in 1999, the profits collected and now we await the start of the new cycle.
This conspiracy theory is all too real and goes back to the middle ages.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a friend who is very straight. He's 55 and hasn't questioned one of his beliefs since Sunday school and I doubt he did much questioning then. Anyway a few years ago, the Onion ran an article about Bush being involved in Devil worship & mass murder. It was very funny and I handed it to my friend who read it without comment.
Anyway a few weeks later, we were discussing the election and he was adamant that Bush couldn't win. When I asked why, he referenced the Onion article. The moron thought that because it was in a newspaper it was true.:biggrin::icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Onion is very clearly satire... wow.

How weird can you go? Certainly not weirder than insisting a certain Hawaiian-born kid had his birth certificate faked by his parents just so he could become POTUS someday.

The JFK investigation was hardly one at all and many people BESIDES conspiracy theory nuts thought it unsatisfactory.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

> THE ASSASSINATION OF JFK WAS REALLY THE ASSASSINATION OF WHITE AMERICA!
> For 40 years America has struggled with the question about why President John F. Kennedy was assassinated. Movies, books, television and radio shows have all made fortunes putting forth vague, unsubstantiated conspiracy theories. All of these theories eventually lead to the same dead end, they couldn't explain _WHY HE WAS KILLED?_
> 
> [...]
> ...


Kennedy wasn't killed because of Civil Rights and immigration, but rather it was the CIA (who else could pull it off?) because it was pissed off over the Bay of Pigs, because Kennedy would not invade Cuba and he was considering pulling out of Vietnam.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Scariest one I know is "President Sarah Palin"


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Jovan said:


> How weird can you go? Certainly not weirder than insisting a certain Hawaiian-born kid had his birth certificate faked by his parents just so he could become POTUS someday.


What? You mean he's not a Vulcan?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

One can only wish. A Vulcan would be doing a better job than most of our past presidents...


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> One can only wish. A Vulcan would be doing a better job than most of our past presidents...


And a Romulan would do worse.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Is that the new Romulan uniform from Star Trek Online? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Country Irish said:


> And a Romulan would do worse.


Well she fooled me I though she was a soccer mum!

Proves the point the aliens are amongst us.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

https://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=1676

Lady Gaga as Illuminati puppet

They also have articles on Jay-Z's involvement with the Illuminati

What is also good is listening to Coast-to-Coast AM they always have insane people on it


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Country Irish said:


> And a Romulan would do worse.


Sarah Palin's a Romulan? LOL. I'm pretty sure she is an Alaskan...you cannot see Russia from the kitchen window of your house on Romulus!


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Sarah Palin's a Romulan? LOL. I'm pretty sure she is an Alaskan...you cannot see Russia from the kitchen window of your house on Romulus!


I think I'd very much prefer a Romulan to Sarah Palin for president


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Sarah Palin's a Romulan? LOL. I'm pretty sure she is an Alaskan...you cannot see Russia from the kitchen window of your house on Romulus!


I'm sure Sara can see Russia just as well from Romulus as she could from Alaska. Besided Romulan kitchens don't have windows, but that won't stop Sara.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, according to the new movie you could see Mars from Earth with no problem during the daytime so...


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

how about Sirhan Sirhan being hypnotized to kill Robert Kennedy in 1968...this is why he does not remember the shooting


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> how about Sirhan Sirhan being hypnotized to kill Robert Kennedy in 1968...this is why he does not remember the shooting


Yes well that raises the question of who hypnotised him?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

sowilson said:


> Scariest one I know is "President Sarah Palin"


That one scares the $h!t outta me too buddy...

I actually love to listen to conspiracy theories...theyre like the modern day equivalent of folklore...even if they arent real (and perhaps some of them are...who knows???) they still provide a bit of entertainment, and give you plenty of conversation starters at parties (just make sure you get a feel for your croud first lest you look like one of the nuts who proliferates these stories as if they were fact)...


----------

